# What handgun should I get for my wife?



## ccpro (Feb 16, 2013)

Currently she has s&w 38 revolver.  Most of my guns are oldschool, I figured it can't be too hard for her to use a revolver in a stressed situation.  I'd like to get her something a little more modern, she's going to get her concealed weapons license and I figure we'll start going to the range for practice.  It doesn't have to be pink!, but I'd like to some ideas on compact "chick" guns for ed carry.  We manage some properties where we often find ourselves in heated debates...she needs some protection!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2013)

Ruger LCP or Sig P250.  both compact and great guns!


----------



## curls (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a subcompact Glock or subcompact Springfield xd.   I like the airlite .38 / 357 smith and wesson.  She will have to use the .38 the 357 is brutal for follow up shots.  The airlite only weighs  11.4oz empty (very light to carry in her purse or in your cargo pant).  Here is a link http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/31/products_id/26237

If you need a home defense gun here it is 
http://www.utasturk.com/utas-turk-uts15_urunler-uts15.html


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr Hunter has a Taurus 44 special.  Great gun for her.  I


----------



## PFM (Feb 17, 2013)

Baretta PX4 Storm .40 cal. Sexy as fuck!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2013)

get her hand grenades better then a gun


----------



## getgains (Feb 17, 2013)

40 cal glock safe lightweight and a 40 cal anywhere in the center mass is gonna knock ur dick in the dirt if your looking towards a wheel gun why not a judge 44 cal 410 u dont have to be accurate with a 410 00 buckshot i rather have my dick ripped off by ghost crabs!


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 17, 2013)

PFM said:


> Baretta PX4 Storm .40 cal. Sexy as fuck!




This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Respect,
Vette


----------



## curls (Feb 17, 2013)

Where is she going to carry the gun.  In a purse, holster etc..  A lot of the compacts have a short barrel but not much shorter grip making them a little harder to conceal.  I like subcompacts for females because of the added concealment and grip size.  The best thing to do is go to a large indoor gun range and let her shoot a few different types.  

FYI:  If she will be checking on these properties at night make sure she has low flash powder.  If you have fired a short barrel pistol at night with a lot of muzzle flash it can take a second for your eyes to readjust.


----------



## oldskool954 (Feb 17, 2013)

PFM said:


> Baretta PX4 Storm .40 cal. Sexy as fuck!



Px4 is a great gun but in a small frame 40 for a lady can be a lil over bearing. You don't want her to not want to carry it because it's to powerful. I'd say try a 9mm but let her shoot both to see how she likes it.


----------



## oldskool954 (Feb 17, 2013)

getgains said:


> 40 cal glock safe lightweight and a 40 cal anywhere in the center mass is gonna knock ur dick in the dirt if your looking towards a wheel gun why not a judge 44 cal 410 u dont have to be accurate with a 410 00 buckshot i rather have my dick ripped off by ghost crabs!



Love glocks I've never had a failure in my glock only problem is it has no safety which makes it a little unsafe if your #1 safety isn't (your finger) isn't properly conditioned to not discharge weapon. So she would end up either haveing a gun she would have to rack in a bad situation or have a loaded weapon in her purse with no safety. Not an ideal situation


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2013)

don't get her a pea shooter.  get her a fucking desert eagle .50 cal or something.  something that's going to make someone shit their pants if she even shows it to them lol.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't get anything bigger than a 9mm in a sub compact.  Even a 9 isn't fun to shoot in that size, but they are cool.  

I love the ruger lcp and I also really love the S&W Body guard.  It's a comfortable gun that's easy to conceal.

The taurus judge is pretty popular but I don't like Taurus that much.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 17, 2013)

The Sig is the nicest hands down best quality most reliable little piece I've seen so far. The range next to my house has a rental board full of guns for rent to shoot and the Sig 38 is the only one out of 25 handguns with massive amounts of rounds through it that hasnt jammed once and thats without cleaning for over a month. Very impressive very reliable. !SHRUGS!


----------



## 69nites (Feb 17, 2013)

Is so much harder for women to conceal. 

I can throw a full size 1911 in my vest with 4 mags and no one would have a clue.

Take your wife to a range and have her try out all the decent carry guns. Whichever is most comfortable is the answer.


----------



## Navyman (Feb 17, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> don't get her a pea shooter.  get her a fucking desert eagle .50 cal or something.  something that's going to make someone shit their pants if she even shows it to them lol.



Haha mental picture, funny shit dude. Those desert eagles are fuckin heavy!


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 17, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Love glocks I've never had a failure in my glock only problem is it has no safety which makes it a little unsafe if your #1 safety isn't (your finger) isn't properly conditioned to not discharge weapon. So she would end up either haveing a gun she would have to rack in a bad situation or have a loaded weapon in her purse with no safety. Not an ideal situation



The safety issue is a good point but what if she has to use it. She's going to be scared as fuck naturally and might only have a slpit second to react and may fumble a manual safety. IMO the glocks benefits outweigh the risks. I carry mine everywhere.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 17, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> don't get her a pea shooter.  get her a fucking desert eagle .50 cal or something.  something that's going to make someone shit their pants if she even shows it to them lol.



Yeah like this.... http://youtu.be/1v4hvscksK8


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

Def depends on the use but I'd say sw 38 special maybe model 360 scandium or 642 with laser grips any special model is an all around great gun


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

Once someone sees that laser they're frozen or running bro


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 17, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Yeah like this.... http://youtu.be/1v4hvscksK8



Or if that's too mello, I personally 
Prefer this Glock 17 ( after the shotgun)
Imagine her pulling this out her purse 
LOL. 
http://youtu.be/FbsgHbXubGU


----------



## oldskool954 (Feb 17, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Or if that's too mello, I personally
> Prefer this Glock 17 ( after the shotgun)
> Imagine her pulling this out her purse
> LOL.
> http://youtu.be/FbsgHbXubGU



And that is one reason glock is king!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Yeah like this.... http://youtu.be/1v4hvscksK8



hotdamn!!  that thing is bad ass!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Or if that's too mello, I personally
> Prefer this Glock 17 ( after the shotgun)
> Imagine her pulling this out her purse
> LOL.
> http://youtu.be/FbsgHbXubGU



I'm gonna have to pick one of those up as well lol.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 18, 2013)

I like my Bersa .380


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I like my Bersa .380



probablly one of the best low dollar guns on the market . look at a walther 380 and the bersa 380 side by side , the bersa is a clone.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2013)

Water  balloons filled with TNE


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> probablly one of the *best low dollar guns* on the market . look at a walther 380 and the bersa 380 side by side , the bersa is a clone.



This for sure..I also like my Springfield 9mm but I have small hands and the Bersa just feels better


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Bersa is preferred over the walther because of the tang improvements. I would t load the bersa to capacity. It's notorious or not loading the first round. 6+1 is how it should roll


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with mine and have had it for a couple years now


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 19, 2013)

how the hell do you get a full auto glock? I would love to do this with my 17.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 19, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> how the hell do you get a full auto glock? I would love to do this with my 17.



You don't need to get one that's full auto
You already have one. You just have to
Convert it. You'll get some time if you get 
caught with it though.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 19, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> You don't need to get one that's full auto
> You already have one. You just have to
> Convert it. You'll get some time if you get
> caught with it though.


Combine automatic weapons with a controlled substance and you really have problems.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^^^ very true. 
I think the only state that you can have
An automatic weapon is Nevada, not
Sure though. But even there you still
Can't have the controlled substance,
Just hookers..:-*


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> how the hell do you get a full auto glock? I would love to do this with my 17.


I bet u can even find a youtube video on how to lol


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 19, 2013)

Jenner said:


> This for sure..I also like my Springfield 9mm but I have small hands and the Bersa just feels better



i carry a subcompact glock 40 caliber / model 27 but im thinking of getting the bersa for summer time / lighter clothing.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 19, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> ^^^^^ very true.
> I think the only state that you can have
> An automatic weapon is Nevada, not
> Sure though. But even there you still
> ...



you can get a federal  license for full auto and also for suppressors


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i carry a subcompact glock 40 caliber / model 27 but im thinking of getting the bersa for summer time / lighter clothing.



Damn, wish I could carry!  My buddy has a subcompact 9 but it's still to big IMO for conceal. This little baby is nice...http://www.ruger.com/products/sr9c/index.html


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 19, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Damn, wish I could carry!  My buddy has a subcompact 9 but it's still to big IMO for conceal. This little baby is nice...http://www.ruger.com/products/sr9c/index.html


ive had a concealed carry permit off and on for 30 years , i usually at LEAST have one in my vehicle if not on me . ive never pulled it one someone and hope i never do.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> ive had a concealed carry permit off and on for 30 years , i usually at LEAST have one in my vehicle if not on me . ive never pulled it one someone and hope i never do.



I have never lived anywhere as an adult where it was legal!


----------



## curls (Feb 20, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> how the hell do you get a full auto glock? I would love to do this with my 17.



The glock 18 can be fired full auto.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 20, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I have never lived anywhere as an adult where it was legal!



im a redneck , down here if you kill someone we will kill you back .


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 20, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> im a redneck , down here if you kill someone we will kill you back .



We may be neighbors lol.


----------

